# ringing in the ears after rock concert



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Is there any Finnish words to describe this feeling of ringing in the ears, which can last a day, after a rock concert which had a high volume?


----------



## Hakro

Korvat soivat, korvissa soi.

I'd suggest to avoid such concerts.


----------



## Nat-lee

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Is there any Finnish words to describe this feeling of ringing in the ears, which can last a day, after a rock concert which had a high volume?



I think the word you are looking for is: "tinnitus".

It's an universal term, but also used in Finnish.


----------

